

Ask HN: non-tutorial books on programming? (for ebook readers) - keiferski

I'm looking for books on programming/technical subjects that can be read on a Kindle or in book form. Essentially, anything that does not have tutorials, or require me to have any thing other than the book; I.e. I don't need a computer to understand.<p>So far, all I've got it Godel Escher Bach. Any other suggestions? Obviously I won't learn how to program without actually programming, but I figure that I can learn some of the more abstract concepts and theory.
======
nandemo
DeMarco and Lister's _Peopleware_.

On a completely different note, if you're interested in functional
programming, then Okasaki's _Purely Functional Data Structures_ is a must.
You'll still need to code the exercises to make the most of it, but it's not
really a tutorial and you can read it without having a computer around.

~~~
keiferski
I will look into those, thanks.

